# strano comportamento gentoo!! progrm disinstallati!!!!!!

## darkmanPPT

aiuuuuuuto

dai.. siamo seri.

non so.... da stamattina che continuo a scoprire cose non particolarmente divertenti sulla mia gentoo..

allora, tutto nasce ieri sera. ho fatto aggiornamenti (niente di che) e poi ho pensato di mettere a yes dentro /etc/conf.d/rc la variabile che mi permette di far partire in parallelo tutti i servizi.

ecco tutto quello che ho fatto.

poi, già che c'ero, sempre ieri sera mi installo un programmino idiota... superkaramba. poi non avendo tempo (vista l'ora). faccio controC e spengo.

STAMATTINA

accendo il pc.. solite cose (login, guardo la posta, etc etc). ad un certo punto mi ricordo del programma che volevo installare. faccio il mio bel emerge...   :Shocked: 

il GCC NON FUNZIONA. pare che non ci siano le librerie del GCC..... ergo, nessun pacchetto riesco a compilare. cerca quà e cerca là su internet, alla fine niente da fare... non va.... 

non chiedetemi perchè e per come... dopo un ora c.a. (NON ho spento il computer nel frattempo) il gcc ritorna...   :Shocked:  gcc esiste e compila....

 :Shocked: 

vabbè.. spengo poi il pc per andare a mangà... torno, lavoro ancora... spengo e torno a casa.

torno a casa... accendo:

XDM non esiste più!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

nel frattempo io non ho nè disinstallato, nè installato alcun pacchetto..... ah, si.. a parte superkaramba!  :Wink: 

insomma... provo a mano /etc/init.d/xdm start

niente da fare... XDM non esiste... ed in effetti par non essere installato!   :Shocked: 

ok....

allora lo reinstallo... riavvio ed ora SEMBRA esserci tutto.

semmai non esiste più il comando "witch".... probabl un altro pacchetto che si è disinstallato......

 :Shocked: 

giusto per cronaca.

ho già provato revdep-rebuil.. niente

ho già provato a vedere se con emerge -uDNp world ci fosse qualcosa da installare che non ho fatto... nulla.

che cacchio sta succedendomi?

spero di non dover avere ancora sti problemi!!!!

potrebbe dipendere dal parallel_startup dei servizi? (che ho disabilitato, non si sa mai) cmq mi parrebbe strano....

ps: dove stà witch?

----------

## crisandbea

con calma cerca di dirci in modo preciso cosa fai e cosa non fai per far partire i programmi che dici che non sono installati, poi puoi verificare con 

```
eix -I nomeprogramma
```

 se lo hai installato.

posta poi eventuali errori, warning etc... dei programmi che dici non esistere più.

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> potrebbe dipendere dal parallel_startup dei servizi? (che ho disabilitato, non si sa mai) cmq mi parrebbe strano....

 

hai XFS? Problemi di mount, riferisciti al solito thread di equilibrium

hai ReiserFS? La vedo male, il filesystem è corrotto e si perde i pezzi (in genere se è molto frammentato ed ha occupazione superiore al 90%).

hai cambiato kernel? Problemi della nuova libata credo.

Ultima possibilità HD prossimo al tracollo, senti rumori strani o l'autoriconoscimento si impunta? Se si preoccupati.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ho questo pc da poco più di un anno..

eccheccacchio.. spero di no che non si sia rotto già!!!

l'unico problema che ha è la temperatura.... si aggira attorno ai 60 gradi talvolta!

colpa della polvere... dovrò pulirlo.

altri problemi non riscontrati.

ho il kernel 2.6.19 da un bel po'.

uso ext3.

come ho fatto a far partire i programmi che non mi sono trovato installato?

GCC:

emerge superkaramba.

......

GCC: cannot locate GCC

ma eix diceva che era installato.

con il gdb ho poi visto che c'erano problemi con qualche libreria del gcc

XDM:

è nel runlevel di default.

Error: cannot find /usr/bin/xdm

eix infatti mi diceva che non era installato.

allora ho reinstallato XDM con 

emerge xdm. ora funziona.

il GCC si è "aggiustato da solo". non so come, visto che non ho fatto nulla......  :Shocked:  (cioè per risolvere mi sn messo a cercare su internet).

ecco tutto.

spero solo che nn sia l'HW al collasso... e si che compilo sempre in ram. quindi il mio HD nn dovrebbe essere troppo usato  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

La cosa che fa invecchiare di più gli HD è lo spegnimento non l'uso ma in ogni caso non è questo il problema.

L'unica che mi viene a mente è una corruzione nel kernel (a livello di binario, prova a ricompilarlo e vedere se il vecchio è uguale) o un errore nella RAM (prova a verificarla) ma avresti dovuto avere qualche errore.

Sembrerebbe che non viene montato correttamente il root file system ma capita con xfs non ext3.

Hai qualcosa in lost+found? Mica hai qualche mount sovrapposto?

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XDM non esiste più!     
> 
> 

 

in che senso?

se si tratta di un fenomeno di autorimozione spontanea, dovresti prima di tutto cercare traccia con `genlop x11-apps/xdm`.

se, come è presumibile, il programma è installato ma corrotto, lo puoi verificare con ` qcheck x11-apps/xdm`

in questo modo ottieni informazioni più precise ed ordinate su cui basare le tue indagini.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok. grazie per i consigli.

si... in effetti ho qualcosa in lost+found

ma nn capisco perchè, visto che i programmi in lost+found per la maggiorparte sono stati disinstallati tempo addietro.

non ho mount sovrapposti  :Rolling Eyes:  (almeno quello)

ora ho reinstallato XDM... e quindi non posso provare a fare genlop o qcheck come tu mi consigli, cloc3.

la prossima volta lo farò.

però finora, per fortuna, non si è più ripresentato.

----------

